# "POLITICS"



## noirua (5 January 2008)

The results of the United States 2008 Primary Elections/ State Results at the IOWA Caucuses:  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21229206


----------



## noirua (5 January 2008)

The main candidates in the United States caucuses for the Democrat and Republican nominations for President of the United States:

Hillary Diane Rodham Clinton (b 26/10/1947) - Democratic candidate:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillary_Clinton

Johnny Reid "John" Edwards (b 10/6/1953) - Democratic candidate:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Edwards

Michael Dale "Mike" Huckabee (b 24/8/1955) - Republican candidate:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Huckabee

Barack Hussein Obama (b 4/8/1961) - Democratic candidate:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama

Willard "Mitt" Romney (b 12/3/1947) - Republican candidate:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitt_Romney


----------



## kivvygosh (5 January 2008)

You are missing the two main Republican candidates:

John McCain (http://www.google.com)
Rudolph Guiliani (http:// www.google.com)


----------



## sam76 (5 January 2008)

Am I right reading somewhere (may have even been this forum) that all the major candidates are lawyers that are married to lawyers!!?


----------



## noirua (5 January 2008)

Other candidates in the United States Caucuses for the Democrat and Republican nominations for President of the United States:

Joseph "Joe" Robinette Biden Jr, (B 20/11/1942), Candidate for Democratic nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Biden

Christopher John "Chris" Dodd, (b 27/5/1944), Candidate for Democratic nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Dodd

Rudolph William Louis "Rudy" Giuliani, (b 28/5/1944), Candidate for Republican nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudi_Giuliani

Robert Maurice "Mike" Gravel, (b 13/5/1930), Candidate for Democratic nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Gravel

Duncan Lee Hunter, (b 31/5/1948), Candidate for Republican nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duncan_Hunter

Dennis John Kukinich, (b 8/10/1946), Candidate for Democratic nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Kucinich

John Sidney McCain 111, (b 29/8/1936), Candidate for Republican nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McCain

Ronald Ernest "Ron" Paul, (b 20/8/1935), Candidate for Republican nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Paul

William Blaine "Bill" Richardson 111, (b 15/11/1947), Candidate for Democratic nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Richardson

Freddie Dalton "Fred" Thompson, (b 19/8/1942), Candidate for Republican nomination:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Dalton_Thompson


----------



## kivvygosh (5 January 2008)

> Am I right reading somewhere (may have even been this forum) that all the major candidates are lawyers that are married to lawyers!!?



No.

Mitt Romney was a businessman.
Mike Huckabee was a baptist preacher.
John McCain was a POW.

A lot of the other candidates are lawyers.  That's the nature of the job - it's a job for someone interested in law and government.  Consider politics in Australia - many representatives are lawyers (with a mix of union representatives on the Labor side).  It's a breeding ground for politicians.


----------



## Doris (6 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Other candidates in the United States Caucuses for the Democrat and Republican nominations for President of the United States:
> 
> Joseph "Joe" Robinette Biden Jr, (B 20/11/1942), Candidate for Democratic nomination:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Biden
> ...




TWO DOWN

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/04/us/politics/04dodd.html?ref=politics 

Two Democratic senators from the Northeast — Christopher J. Dodd of Connecticut and Joseph R. Biden Jr. of Delaware — became the first casualties of the Iowa caucuses on Thursday night. After both failed to get a single percentage point, they issued statements saying they would drop out of the race.

Mr. Dodd had moved his wife and children to Des Moines to try to eke out at least a fourth-place finish, but finished a distant sixth.

“I count the past year as one of the most rewarding in a career of public service,” Mr. Dodd said in a statement Thursday night thanking his supporters. “Unfortunately I am withdrawing from the campaign today.”

Mr. Biden did slightly better than Mr. Dodd, but came in fifth.

The candidacy of Gov. Bill Richardson of New Mexico seemed imperiled as well; he came in fourth with only 2 percent of the delegate count.

Despite not gaining a single state delegate vote, Mike Gravel and Dennis Kucinich remain as Democratic candidates.


----------



## Doris (6 January 2008)

Politics:  Compromise for survival.  This is a definition I read once.

My encyclopedic world dictionary defines:

Politic:  sagacious, prudent, shrewd, artful; expedient; judicial

sagacious:  having acute mental discernment and keen practical sense; soundness of judgment. 

prudent: wisely cautious in practical affairs; careful of one's own interests; careful in providing for the future.

judicial: judgment or decision in a dispute or contest; critical; discriminating. 

discriminating: perceiving differences or distinctions with nicety. 


Yet politics is not nice!  They battle to discredit their own party members!
Surely they can be discriminating and push their own barrow without trying to take the wheels off their opponents'.  

Huckabee hasn't stooped.  He remains nice.
Obama has been sagacious in not being nasty in response to nasty comments made by his own party competitors. 
He has been prudent in collating negative campaigner comments about him on his website.  With no comments.


PRESIDENTIAL FIGHT TURNS NASTY IN US

By North America correspondent Michael Rowland

Posted 6 hours 3 minutes ago
Updated 5 hours 34 minutes ago
Former Massachusetts governor Mitt Romney has won the Wyoming caucus.

Former Massachusetts governor Mitt Romney has won the Wyoming caucus. 

The fight is getting nastier in the race for the US presidency as the crucial New Hampshire primary approaches.

Veteran Senator John McCain and former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney have been questioning each other's record and honesty as they scramble to win the Republican race in New Hampshire.

Former Arkansas Governor Mike Huckabee, who won the Iowa caucus, is trying to stay above the fray, as he seeks to build on his momentum.

Mr Huckabee has been honing his populist message.

"I don't trust the Government or the private insurance companies to take care of me, I want to take care of me," he said.

In the Democratic race, Senator Hillary Clinton is accusing key rival Barack Obama, the party's victor in Iowa, of building false hopes.

She has been telling voters that Senator Obama lacks the experience to be President.

Senator Clinton says Senator Obama's record on key policy issues needs to put under much greater scrutiny.

The attacks are expected to intensify during candidate debates later today.

Meanwhile, former Massachusetts governor Mitt Romney has won the Wyoming Republican presidential caucus, taking seven of the state's 12 delegates with nearly all precincts reporting, according to a state party official.

Wyoming has been largely ignored during the campaign, with its caucuses squeezed in between the traditional opening states of Iowa and New Hampshire.

But the state still has 14 delegates up for grabs, two more than are available in the influential New Hampshire primary.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/06/2132431.htm?section=world


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2008)

or maybe
poly = many
tics = blood sucking parasites


----------



## Doris (6 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> or maybe
> poly = many
> tics = blood sucking parasites




lol...

You are good!  



 The new poll suggests McCain is now the front-runner in the battle for the Republican presidential nomination in New Hampshire.

Thirty-three percent of likely GOP Granite State primary voters support the senator from Arizona, with former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney six points back at 27 percent.

Former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani's in third place at 14 percent, with former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee in fourth place at 11 percent.

Rep. Ron Paul of Texas follows with 9 percent, and Rep. Duncan Hunter of California and former Sen. Fred Thompson of Tennessee are tied at 1 percent.

Huckabee won the Republican Iowa caucuses, with Romney coming in second, even though Romney's campaign vastly outspent Huckabee's organization in Iowa.

Romney was the front-runner in most New Hampshire polls until last month, when McCain pulled even in many surveys.

"It looks like Huckabee's victory among Iowa Republicans helped John McCain more than Mike Huckabee. Huckabee gained one point among New Hampshire Republicans. McCain gained four. A week ago, McCain and Mitt Romney were tied in New Hampshire. Now McCain now leads Romney by 6 points."

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/01/05/nh.poll/index.html


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

With the New Hampshire showdown due on Tuesday:

The one thing that appears to unite the field of Republican candidates is a dislike of Mitt Romney. 
This is showdown for John McCain who should take New Hampshire, if not, his days look numbered and his age is against him. His 35% lead should carry him home leaving Mitt Romney trailing at 27%. 
Mike Huckabee and Rudy Giuliani will scrap for third place here. If either can muster 15%-17% it will look good for them.

The Democrats are all fighting a survival race against the resurgent Obama. 
Soap box Hillary Clinton is doing the rounds with daughter Chelsea and taking her show to the grass roots. This may well do better than some think and the Barak Obama 10% lead should be cut back.
So, Obama will win but only by about 3%-4% and giving the Clinton team, including hard hitting Bill fighting in the background, some encouragement. If not and Obama wins by the 10%-12% the polls forecast Hillary is in trouble.
John Edwards is not expecting great things in New Hampshire and may get around 20% of the vote. If he can push it up near 25% it will give him renewed hope and he could yet come close, in the end. 

After this it is off to South Carolina, where half the voters are African-Americans. Early polls show black support for Hillary Clinton. This could ebb away if she does badly in New Hampshire.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

Latest opinions on the polls at New Hampshire:  http://blogs.cqpolitics.com/polltracker/

Average of latest polls:  Republican. McCain-34%, Romney-28%, Paul-12%, Huckabee-10%, Guiliani-10%
Democrat. Obama-37%, Clinton-32%, Edwards-20%.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

9% of the voting results are in. New Hampshire caucus shows that Clinton and Obama are neck and neck. 
McCain is 10% ahead of Romney with Huckabee third, at the moment.

Huckabee has surprised by pulling well away from the 4th candidate.  Obama disappoints in early polls.  McCain drives on well ahead.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

Latest: As Clinton-38% pulls ahead of Obama-36%.
McCain-37% well ahead of Romney-28%, with Huckabee-12%.

All polling stations are now closed.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

10% of vote now in, in New Hampshire: Clinton moves further ahead with-39%, Obama-36% and Edwards-17%.
McCain-37%, Romney-28%, Huckabee-12%, Guiliani-10%.

John McCain has been declared the winner of the New Hampshire primary for the Republicans.


----------



## ithatheekret (9 January 2008)

I don't know what chances Gulliani has , probably very little at this stage , but I must say this . 

I thoroughly admire the man , in my books he is a top shelf leader , 9/11 will forever be etched into my life , I lost a friend that day , so much so it's hard to hold back the tears , when I think of it ,  I'm not ashamed to admit that ' another associate of one of my best mates survived , they were on the same floor too . After that day I went against a major principle of mine and wanted him turned into Chateau Bid Laden , liquified with extreme prejudice , may the Lord forgive me for it .

But , that day I saw Gulliani urging a team towards the falling towers , many top shelf had started to flee at a greater scale than Katrina saw . Gulliani took the lead and marched into the ash dust and debris zone at great risk to his own person ....... That's a leader in my book and a hero too , they're the ones that stay that extra five minutes or more in defiance of danger to themselves , in the name of duty and compassion .

Rudi Gulliani for all the bad thrown at him , he's just human , but he's one human who was there for his constituents in the city taking control in chaos .

It would be a disgrace for America to discount his actions on that terrible day.

I don't know that much about Obama , apart that he was a loner , which I can relate to , but your never lonely if you have a book to read , he read a few and has some good views , except the no child in poverty , which he will be forced to back down on manages to if he gets in . I knew he had Indonesian blood in him , I would presume he has the same general warmness the majority of Indonesian do , beautiful people always smiles and friendly .

He would be one of the idealogy changes that are to occur , a lot already are including our patch of sunshine , India Nationalist ( Hindu ) was another . France another again , there's a few more already too and quite a few on the cusp .

Hillary should haved dumped Bill after Monica , but in doing so she would cut her own throat , harder for a single gal to get the post , yet alone a married one , both the candidates have a uniqueness with the relation to being President , either would be a first . If it was Obama , he'd need a mentor to help him through , one not afraid to tell him the truth , that will put the pitch fair square in his hands after that . The US no matter withdrawals , some troops will have to stay in Iraq for years , the first sign of a total pullout is fiscally irresponsible , not to mention the order follower head count reduction cost .
American families have already given up there greatest assets , there sons and daughters doing there duty , sub-prime is just news talk and background noise at present to most of these families I'm sure . Their all heroes .

But , now due to the damage done to the Iraq way of life any withdrawl will see major conflict/s . Do any of the candidates have a good grip on this compulsory obligation they have now ?   I doubt it to be truthful .


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

noirua said:


> 10% of vote now in, in New Hampshire: Clinton moves further ahead with-39%, Obama-36% and Edwards-17%.
> McCain-37%, Romney-28%, Huckabee-12%, Guiliani-10%.
> 
> John McCain has been declared the winner of the New Hampshire primary for the Republicans.





14% of the vote is now in. Hillary Clinton continues to move clear of Obama with 40% of the vote, Obama 36%, Edwards 17%, Paul 8%, Richardson 4%, Kuckinich 2%

McCain 38%, Romney 27%, Huckabee 12%, Guiliani 10%.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

noirua said:


> 14% of the vote is now in. Hillary Clinton continues to move clear of Obama with 40% of the vote, Obama 36%, Edwards 17%, Paul 8%, Richardson 4%, Kuckinich 2%
> 
> McCain 38%, Romney 27%, Huckabee 12%, Guiliani 10%.




Hillary Clinton is moving strongly into the lead with 32% of the votes counted:  Clinton 40%, Obama 36%, Edwards 18%, Richardson 4%, Kucinich 2%.

McCain 38%, Romney 28%, Huckabee 12%, Guiliani 9%, Paul 8%

Mitt Romney has conceded defeat in the New Hampshire Primary.


----------



## Doris (9 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> I don't know what chances Gulliani has , probably very little at this stage , but I must say this .
> 
> I thoroughly admire the man , in my books he is a top shelf leader
> 
> ...




Giuliani's campaign strategists continue to insist that the former mayor can withstand a series of losses in early states including Iowa and New Hampshire because he enjoys substantial support in Florida, which votes on Jan. 29, and in the series of big states set to vote in early February.

For your edification, ithatheekret:

*   Obama has NO Indonesian blood in him!  

*  Not "no child in poverty"...  but 'no child left behind'.  

This had nothing to do with 'poverty' per se!  

Obama wants this bill changed from being based on mere standardised tests as these cause education to be narrowly focused on just the content of these tests.


On No Child Left Behind law:

Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill., was not in office when Congress passed an education bill in 2001 that requires states to annually test students, known as the No Child Left Behind law. He has said it is a well-intentioned attempt to erase long-standing achievement gaps between white and minority students, but he believes the Bush administration ruined it through inflexible application. Obama wants more money for schools and to move away from traditional testing to judge schools.


----------



## ithatheekret (9 January 2008)

My apologies , I was told one of his parents were Indonesians . Educated Indonesians IMHO are very smart by the way ..........


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (9 January 2008)

*CNN projects U.S. Senator John McCain will win the New Hampshire primary in the race to become the Republican party's presidential candidate. In the Democratic race, Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama are neck and neck.*


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

Explanation for the surprising results on both the Democratic side and Republican. Everyone has one vote only and many have appeared to vote for McCain, increasing his projected vote and subsequently reducing the vote for Obama.

After 40% of the vote counted:  Clinton 40%, Obama 36%, Edwards 18%, Richardson 4%, Kucinich 1%.

No projection yet for Democratic vote.

After 35% of the vote counted: McCain 38%, Romney 29%, Huckabee 12%, Guiliani 9%, Paul 8%.

McCain has made his victory speech and Romney has conceded.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

41% of the Republican votes counted: McCain 38%,  Romney 29%, Huckabee 12%, Guiliani 9%, Paul 8%.

McCain declared winner. War in Iraq and Immigration most important factors.

45% of Democratic vote in: Clinton 39%, Obama 37%, Edwards 17%, Richardson 5%, Kucinich 1%.

Declaration not made.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (9 January 2008)

3,000 vote gap between Clinton and Obama.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

Democrats - 62% votes counted: Clinton 39%, Obama 36%, Edwards 17%, Richardson 5%, Kucinich 2%.

Republicans - 60% votes counted: McCain 37%, Romney 31%, Huckabee 11%, Guiliani 9%, Paul 8%.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (9 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> I don't know what chances Gulliani has , probably very little at this stage , but I must say this .
> 
> I thoroughly admire the man , in my books he is a top shelf leader , 9/11 will forever be etched into my life , I lost a friend that day , so much so it's hard to hold back the tears , when I think of it ,  I'm not ashamed to admit that ' another associate of one of my best mates survived , they were on the same floor too . After that day I went against a major principle of mine and wanted him turned into Chateau Bid Laden , liquified with extreme prejudice , may the Lord forgive me for it .
> 
> ...




Gulliani is a creap and god willing will not be elected to public office ever again. Serial wife cheater, corrupt, opportunist - a man that even his own children hate.

The funny thing is that he was the laughing stock of New York right up to 9/11 - it always shocks me how good press can turn someone like him into something he is not.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (9 January 2008)

All over now......5,000 vote gap between Hillary and Obama. With the trend that has been showing Hillary will take New Hampshire.

Not a massive victory but a victory never the less.

We have a contest!!!!!!!!

Good on ya Hillary.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2008)

Hillary Clinton has been declared the winner of the New Hampshire Primary.

72% of votes counted for Democrats: Clinton 39%, Obama 36%, Edwards 17%, Richardson 5%, Kucinich 2%.


----------



## Julia (9 January 2008)

I've never before really been interested in the US selection primaries, but this one is quite different - fascinating.

Great result for Hillary today.  Hope she can maintain it.

Re the Republicans:  what is McCain's policy re Iraq going forward?


----------



## noirua (14 January 2008)

Polls give McCain 27%, Romney 24% the lead in the latest round up in Michigan.  Huckabee is on 15%, Ron Paul 6% and Fred Thompson on 5%. "McCain leads Romney in Michigan"  http://uk.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSN1336891320080114


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Re the Republicans:  what is McCain's policy re Iraq going forward?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McCain#Political_positions

Iraq not specifically mentioned as far as I could see...




> McCain has been a strong opponent of the Bush administration's use of "enhanced interrogation techniques" in the War on Terror, and has specifically referred to waterboarding as torture



That article starts off well (as above), but the more you read about him, the more you become certain that a Democrat will win, if you ask me. )

Since two of his sons are in the military, I guess you could assume he's for continued involvement - but that's a guess on my part. 



> The traditions McCain was brought up under have extended to his own family. His son John Sidney IV ("Jack") is enrolled in the U.S. Naval Academy,[21] and his son James enlisted in the U.S. Marine Corps in 2006, began recruit training later that year,[200] and by the end of 2007 was stationed in Iraq as part of Operation Iraqi Freedom




btw, Operation Iraqi Freedom is the new name for the Iraq War. 

Has some stange habits - reliant upon lucky charms etc 



> McCain has a history, beginning with his military career, of lucky charms and superstitions to gain fortune. While serving in Vietnam, he demanded that his parachute rigger clean his visor before each flight. On the 2000 campaign, he carried a lucky compass, feather, shoes, pen, penny and, at times, a rock. An incident when McCain misplaced his feather caused a brief panic in the campaign.[187]





and not above foot-in-mouth disease...



> In 1998, McCain was chastised for making an off-color joke at a Republican fundraiser about President Clinton's daughter, Chelsea, saying "Why is Chelsea Clinton so ugly? Because her father is Janet Reno."[191] McCain later apologized to President Clinton and Clinton accepted his apology




Sheesh - more to the point - did he apologise to Chelsea !!

It seems that ...
His grand father was John Sidney McCain Snr
His father was John Sidney McCain Snr
and he is John Sidney McCain III (the turd as they say in Vienna ) 
- and his son is ditto IV !
sheesh

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_S._McCain,_Sr.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2008)

US Election Polltracker:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_depth/629/629/7145129.stm


----------



## noirua (16 January 2008)

Mit Romney - 37%, Republican, wins Michigan. McCain 31%, Huckabee 17%, Paul 7%, Thompson 4%, Giuliani 3%.

Hillary Clinton leading in Michigan 'though not all candidates standing and voting will not count due to a dispute over the vote being brought forward.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

http://rawstory.com/rawreplay/index.php?p=493  Mitt Romney
You'd be brave to bet against this bloke surely - for the Republican ticket..

Good news is Giuliani is doing badly. ( even Ron Paul got twice as many votes as  G did)


----------



## noirua (17 January 2008)

"Obama, Clinton tied in 2008 Democratic race":  http://www.reuters.com/article/politicsNews/idUSN1554681020080116?sp=true

"McCain hold lead in South Carolina Poll":  http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSN1716749120080117


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (18 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> http://rawstory.com/rawreplay/index.php?p=493  Mitt Romney
> You'd be brave to bet against this bloke surely - for the Republican ticket..
> 
> Good news is Giuliani is doing badly. ( even Ron Paul got twice as many votes as  G did)




Dont discount Giuliani, he has put no resources into any of the primaries that have been contested yet; he is focusing on the big ticket states only. He and his wife have actually moved to Florida to try and pick up that state.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 January 2008)

Aussie2Aussie said:


> Dont discount Giuliani, he has put no resources into any of the primaries that have been contested yet; he is focusing on the big ticket states only. He and his wife have actually moved to Florida to try and pick up that state.




doesn't have a brother there by any chance - Governor or some such ?


----------



## ithatheekret (18 January 2008)

McCain is good , Gulliani is good , both can read maps , been there done that material , but they've both got heaps of Republican trouble now . 

George the saviour , the man that saved us from Saddmatt , has an economic financial plan . 

I can wait for this , he can't even read and he's got an economic plan .

And Ben ....... he's got a 50bps cut for the market , but he won't hand it over until George gets back and gives him the okay , now that's independent democratic economics for ya . 

He's making it hard for FFT ( Free , Fair & Transparent )

............ and if a vote for Hilary is their vote for change , let's leave the planet , we'll go squat on the I.S.S. , at least we could look down and P on em all .


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (20 January 2008)

Hillary Clinton Wins Nevada Dem Caucuses

CBS News Projects That Hillary Clinton And Mitt Romney Will Win The Nevada Jan. 19, 2008


(CBS/AP) CBS News estimates that Sen. Hillary Clinton will win the Nevada Democratic caucuses. 

With 88 percent of the state's precincts reporting, Clinton had 51 percent support. Barack Obama had 45 percent and John Edwards had 4 percent. 

CBS News also estimates that former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney will win the Nevada Republican caucuses. 

With 78 percent of Nevada precincts reporting, Romney had 53 percent support. That put him 40 percentage points ahead of his nearest competitors.


----------



## noirua (20 January 2008)

Latest Delegate position (magic number 2025):

Democrats
Clinton  210
Obama  123
Edwards  52
Kucinich   1

Republicans
Romney  72
Huckabee  24
McCain  19
Thompson  8
Paul  6
Giuliani  2
Hunter  1  (candidate has now withdrawn)


----------



## ithatheekret (20 January 2008)

*Here come the toons , I mean tunes*

It can be seen as noise waves too , the response is as shown


----------



## ithatheekret (20 January 2008)

*McCain Wins South Carolina Primary, Huckabee Second *


Jan. 19 (Bloomberg) -- John McCain won the South Carolina primary, his second victory in the Republican nomination race and a boost to his candidacy going into the Jan. 29 contest in Florida. Mike Huckabee placed second. 

The win solidifies McCain's status as a front-runner and shows the Arizona senator can appeal to the Republican Party's core voters in the South. 

The results are a setback for former Tennessee Senator Fred Thompson, who was running third. He was banking on a victory in the state to show he could compete at the front of the pack. 

``There are some tough contests ahead, and starting tomorrow in the state of Florida, where we're going to win,'' McCain told supporters in Charleston, South Carolina. ``We are well on our way tonight. And I feel very good.'' 

McCain had 33 percent of the vote, Huckabee had 30 percent and Thompson 16 percent, according to an Associated Press count with more than 90 percent of precincts reporting. 

Former Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney earlier today scored his third win of the nomination race in Nevada's Republican caucuses. He was running fourth in South Carolina with 15 percent of the vote, according to the AP tally. 

`Civil' Campaign 

Huckabee, 52, a former Arkansas governor, conceded the contest and thanked McCain ``for running a civil and good and a decent campaign.'' He said the closeness of the vote shows the nomination race is ``far, far from over.'' 

McCain's South Carolina win ``is a major step forward toward the nomination,'' Craig Shirley, a Republican consultant in Alexandria, Virginia, said. ``It erases his loss in Michigan and focuses new attention on him as the frontrunner.'' 

In the past 28 years, South Carolina has picked the eventual winner of the Republican nomination, according to party chairman Katon Dawson. McCain's 2000 bid for the Republican nomination was derailed in the state, which he lost to then-Texas Governor George W. Bush. 

McCain revived his campaign, which had been beset by lagging fundraising and poll numbers just a few months ago, by winning in New Hampshire on Jan. 8. He suffered a setback with his second- place showing to Romney in the Michigan primary Jan. 15. 

Romney, who is trying to appeal to the conservative base of the party, shifted money from South Carolina as polls showed McCain and Huckabee fighting for the lead. 

Still, Romney leads in the race for delegates who select the Republican nominee with wins in Wyoming, Michigan and Nevada and second-place finishes in Iowa and New Hampshire, according to a tally compiled by CNN. 

Next Round 

McCain, 71, now emerges as a front-runner in Florida and the Feb. 5 so-called Super Tuesday contests in more than 20 states. Former New York Mayor Rudy Giuliani, 63,who has yet to win in a primary or caucus, is counting on Florida to give him his first victory. 

Giuliani now ``really needs to win Florida to demonstrate he remains a serious and credible contender,'' said Whit Ayres, a Republican pollster not aligned with any candidate. 

For McCain, the strong showing in South Carolina ``provides a measure of sweet justice,'' after his loss in 2000, Ayres said. That year, he was the target of a rumor campaign that sought to turn the state's Republicans against him. 

Appeal for Funding 

Soon after McCain declared victory, his campaign sent an e- mail seeking donations for Florida and later contests. ``Now that John McCain has won both the New Hampshire and South Carolina primaries, he has passed the historical test for Republican candidates and is on course to win,'' it said. 

McCain's showing in South Carolina ``is a huge springboard for him,'' said Tony Fabrizio, a Republican pollster who isn't aligned with any campaign. Placing second ``certainly keeps Huckabee alive, particularly in Florida,'' he said. 

Failing to place in the top two in South Carolina means Thompson, 65, isn't likely to get traction elsewhere, Fabrizio said. ``He might as well go back to living the easy life,'' he said of the former actor. 

Representative Duncan Hunter, a California lawmaker, dropped out of the presidential race. He took less than one percent of the vote in South Carolina. ``Today, we end this campaign,'' Hunter said in a statement on his Web site. 

Florida is a winner-take-all primary with 57 delegates. The Real Clear Politics average of the latest polls for Florida shows McCain leading with 23 percent of support, followed by Giuliani with 20 percent. Romney is third with 18 percent.


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

How they stand in the US Elections:

Pledged and super-pledged Delegates.
Democrats - (2,025 magic number)
Clinton  -  210
Obama  -  123
Edwards-  52
Kuckinvich - 1

Pledged and unpledged RNC
Republicans - (1,191 magic number)
Romney -  72
McCain   -  38
Huckabee - 29
Thompson - 8
Paul - 6
Giuliani - 2


Latest Election Results (not final count):
Michigan:  Romney 24, McCain 5, Huckabee 1
Nevada:  Romney 18, McCain 4, Paul 4, Huckabee  2, Thompson 2, Giuliani 1
Wyoming: Romney 8, Thompson 3, Huckabee 1
South Carolina:  McCain 19, Huckabee 5

Nevada:  Clinton 14, Obama 14
Massachusetts:  Clinton 1
Illinois:  Obama 20 
New Hampshire:  Obama 12, Clinton 11, Edwards 4
South Carolina: Clinton 2


----------



## Julia (21 January 2008)

Noirua, what does the 'pledged' and 'unpledged' bit mean?


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

Election odds as of posting:

McCain - $49.65
Romney - $34.09
Guiliani - $7.89
Huckabee - $7.07
Thompson - 8 cents

Clinton - $50.38
Obama - $49.18
Edwards - 40 cents

Chance of prediction occuring ( obtaining nomination ), $10 = 10%


----------



## noirua (21 January 2008)

Serbian Election: Exit polls show Tomislav Nikolic at 39% and Boris Tadic 35%. A runoff is expected on February 3rd.

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/01/20/Serbia.elections/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (21 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Noirua, what does the 'pledged' and 'unpledged' bit mean?





Dependant on what type of vote is taken, caucus, primary etc and which party; some delegates have the freedom to change who they vote for at the convention, others can not change who they are to vote for. Pledged are commited and unpledged can change their vote.


----------



## noirua (25 January 2008)

South Carolina Voting Intentions. Survey taken 15th and 16th January.

Democrats (election 26/1/08)
Obama - 44%
Clinton - 38%
Edwards - 9%


http://edition.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/states/south.carolina.html


----------



## noirua (25 January 2008)

Florida Elections. Survey taken 21st - 22nd January.

Republicans (Election January 29th)
McCain - 25%
Romney - 23%
Giuliani - 15%
Huckabee - 15%
Thompson (OUT) - 4%

Democrats (Super Tuesday)
Clinton - 42%
Obama - 23%
Edwards - 12%

http://edition.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/states/florida.html


----------



## noirua (26 January 2008)

Exclusive: Senator Edwards on the rise in South Carolina - Latest Polls show possible tie with Clinton, Obama in the lead:  http://www.thestate.com/presidential-politics/story/296323.html

I hope Edwards makes it. I'm not that keen on Obama or Clinton. Infact I prefer him to win the race and become President.


----------



## noirua (27 January 2008)

With 20% of the votes counted Barack Obama has been declared the winner of the South Carolina Democratic caucus:  Obama 53%,  Clinton 27%, and Edwards 20%.


----------



## noirua (27 January 2008)

With 83% of the vote counted Hillary Clinton has conceded defeat and moved on to Tennessee:

Obama 54%,  Clinton 27%,  Edwards 19%.


----------



## noirua (28 January 2008)

German voters have taken part in two state polls, in Lower Saxony and Hesse.
Opinion polls suggest Angela Merkel's party, the conservative CDU, may lose its majority in Hesse - a politically and economically important state.

The current governor of Hesse, the CDU's Roland Koch, is running for a third term in office.

Mr Koch has provoked a storm of protest with calls for tougher sentences and the deportation of what he called "young criminal foreigners."


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2008)

LOL - I've heard it all
sounds like
a) desperation 
b) a diametric turnaround from the Lewinski affair, and
c) :bs:

when she says "love and a :sheep:chaotic lack of sleep" I wonder it that's a typo - lol
"hard fought election" etc 


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/28/2147670.htm


> Love drove Bill over campaign line: Clinton
> Posted 2 hours 49 minutes ago
> Updated 1 hour 43 minutes ago
> 
> ...



 BILL CLINTON SLEEPING ASLEEP *CLOSE UP* MARTIN LUTHER KING


----------



## noirua (29 January 2008)

President George W Bush is just about to start his "State of the Union Speech", infact, in a few minutes after posting this.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2008)

Exit Polls out of Florida for the Republicans on 29th January caucus:

McCain - 34.3%
Romney - 32.6%
Giuliani - 15.3%
Huckabee - 12%


----------



## noirua (30 January 2008)

John McCain wins Florida - Republicans - Romney concedes:

McCain - 35%
Romney - 32%
Guiliani - 15%
Huckabee - 14%
Paul - 4%

Hillary Clinton has been declared winner in Florida-Democrats.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2008)

noirua said:


> John McCain wins Florida - Republicans - Romney concedes:
> 
> McCain - 35%
> Romney - 32%
> ...




Rudy Giuliani appeared to indicate he will withdraw from the contest, probably tomorrow. Expected to support Senator McCain and become his running mate.

Hillary Clinton is to challenge the Democratic party decision not to count delegates in the voting for Florida. Hillary celebrated a symbolic victory that Obama failed to recognise.

Clinton - 50%
Obama - 32%
Edwards - 15%


----------



## Doris (30 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Hillary Clinton is to challenge the Democratic party decision not to count delegates in the voting for Florida. Hillary celebrated a symbolic victory that Obama failed to recognise.
> 
> Clinton - 50%
> Obama - 32%
> Edwards - 15%




I guess desperate times call for desperate measures!  
There must be some logic behind the illogic?  Will it help next Tuesday?
It should make a DNC-sanctioned caucus or primary, if called in March/April, very interesting. 


NON-CAMPAIGN NON-EVENT
*Clinton Plans Rally After Unsanctioned Fla. Primary*
By Anne E. Kornblut
Washington Post Staff Writer
Tuesday, January 29, 2008; Page A08

In a bit of a reverse campaigning, Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton will appear in Florida after the polls close Tuesday night -- abiding by a pledge not to actively pursue a victory in the state in accordance with Democratic National Committee rules.

But Clinton expects to win. Her campaign has been running a below-the-radar effort to capture Florida *even though the state's delegates are not going to be seated at the Democratic convention this summer, punishment for the state's decision to move its primary to an earlier date than allowed by the DNC.* Clinton (N.Y.) attended fundraisers in Florida on Sunday, received the endorsement Monday of Sen. Bill Nelson (D-Fla.) and was the beneficiary of mailings sent by union organizers into the state.

Clinton's victory rally is scheduled for 8 p.m. at a ballroom in Davie, Fla. *Officials in the campaign of Sen. Barack Obama (D-Ill.) dismissed the maneuver as "too cute by half," and said they were glad that Clinton would be spending time in a state whose primary had already ended rather than campaigning in a state that will vote on Feb. 5*, when Democrats in 22 states will go to the polls.

Privately, several Clinton supporters acknowledged that she had openly embraced the votes in Florida and in Michigan, another state that violated DNC rules, only after the first two contests, in Iowa and New Hampshire, were over. Campaigning in banned states any earlier would have been certain to infuriate voters in Iowa and New Hampshire, who jealously guard their early status.

*Obama officials said they would welcome an additional, DNC-sanctioned caucus or primary in March or April and would compete in such a contest.*


----------



## noirua (31 January 2008)

Senator John Edwards has announced he is leaving the Presidential race for the Democratic nomination:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/01/30/edwards/index.html


----------



## noirua (4 February 2008)

"Serbia Election Victory for Tadic", Tadic 51%, Nikolic 47%, in a closely monitored election:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7225455.stm


----------



## noirua (5 February 2008)

The United States Super Tuesday, Democratic and Republican key voting, starts today or tomorrow if you sitteth in the U.S.A.  Should be a long evening in the States.


----------



## arminius (5 February 2008)

obama will romp it in, both for the dem nomination and the big one. 
it will be the best thing for the world in general.

the oz libs are fast becoming irrelevant. US republicans will be left out in the cold for a decade or so as well. 

our kids are lucky.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (5 February 2008)

The winners on Super Tuesday will be Clinton and McCain.

In the general election - probably McCain.

McCain is a moderate and will offset the perception of being seen as another Bush conservative. He doesnt need conservatives to win the White House, but they will vote for him regardless in order to stop Hillary.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2008)

Republican. The best person on the financial/business scene in the States is Mitt Romney. Problems on the religious side and not likeable, may be difficult for him. He needs Mike Huckabee to drop out to have a good chance.  

Republican. The best person for an entrenched position in Afghanistan and Iraq is John McCain. Against: 71 years old and may fail to unify the Republicans.

Democrat. Hillary Clinton has the experience behind her and should get the nomination. Seen to be campaigning to get elected no matter what it takes, that might be a negative. The first woman to stand makes for a mixed picture. 

Democrat. Barack Obama's oratory is head and shoulders above Clinton, but will the electorate see him as the man who came 8 years too early. May just fail on the experience position and in some States the racial card is likely to favour him or quite the reverse.

Republican. Mike Huckabee has already taken the first caucus, West Virginia, on Super Tuesday and appears to be well liked. The religous factor may not be taken quite as importantly in some States as others.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2008)

Barack Obama has won the Southern State of Georgia as projected.  Republican position not yet known.

West Virginia.  Huckabee 51.5%,  Romney 47.4%, McCain 1.1%.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (6 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Barack Obama has won the Southern State of Georgia as projected.  Republican position not yet known.
> 
> West Virginia.  Huckabee 51.5%,  Romney 47.4%, McCain 1.1%.




I just love how these guys do it.

Nil reporting results and they call it for Obama, all based on exit polls.

This how they got into trouble in the 2004 presidential election.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2008)

Romney projected winner for Massachusetts and Montana.

Obama projected winner for Illinois.

Clinton projected winner for Oklahoma and Arkansas.

McCain projected winner for Connecticut and New Jersey.

Huckabee winner at West Virginia.


24 States reporting.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2008)

noirua said:


> ***** Democrats
> 
> Obama projected winner for Illinois and Georgia.
> 
> ...





Update on results out so far. Republican winner takes all delegates and Democratic candidates share delegates.

Delegate count so far:  Clinton 263, Obama 203.  
McCain 181, Romney 93, Huckabee 61.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2008)

******-Democrats

Obama projected winner Illinois, Delaware and Georgia.

Clinton projected winner Oklahoma, Arkansas, Tennessee, New York, Massachusetts.

******-Republican

McCain projected winner for Connecticutt, New York, New Jersey, Illinois, Delaware

Romney projected winner Massachusetts, Montana. Forward projection California. 

Huckabee winner West Virginia.  Projected winner Arkansas, Alabama.

24 States up for election.


----------



## numbercruncher (6 February 2008)

Seems Obama has some extra fans and hangers on, after a bit of favourtism based on race it seems ?



> Obama mania soars amid Kenyan unrest
> 
> "Obama!" a group of Luo men shouted in unison, as they stood guard at a makeshift roadblock near the entrance of Kibera, Kenya's biggest shantytown outside Nairobi.
> 
> ...




http://au.news.yahoo.com/080206/19/15r1a.html


Sounds like an excited bunch of kids, hope they can handle a bit of dissappointment.

Sure would look dodgy if Obama wins and sends in the Marines


----------



## noirua (8 February 2008)

Mitt Romney being out of the Republican Race now gifts the nomination to John McCain. Interesting to see if McCain calls on Romney or Guiliani to be his running mate. 

Problems in the camp of the Democrats as Clinton and Obama go head to head, and to hell with the finances.


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

Clinton replaces campaign manager:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/02/10/clinton.campaign/index.html

McCain leads handily, Dems deadlocked after contests:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/02/10/feb.9.contests/index.html?iref=nextin

Obama sweeps, Huckabee hangs tough:  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/02/09/feb.9.contests/index.html?iref-nextin


----------



## noirua (11 February 2008)

With 90% of the votes in for the Maine Caucus, Obama has been declared the winner:  Obama 59% (13 delegates), Clinton 41% (8 delegates).

Before this election the position was:  Clinton 1,148, Obama 1,121.  (target 2025)
McCain 723, Huckabee 217, Paul 16.  (target 1191)


----------



## noirua (13 February 2008)

Projected result in Virginia after 21% of votes counted for Democrats, - Obama 61%,  Clinton 38%.  Obama declared the projected winner of Virginia.  
Delegates before vote:  Clinton 1,147 - Obama 1,124.

After 20% of votes counted for Republicans, - Huckabee 47%,  McCain 45%, Paul 7%.  No projected winner, too close to call. (63 delegates up for grabs). 
Delegates before vote:  McCain 729 - Huckabee 241.

Other caucuses:  Maryland - 12th Feb.  Wisconsin - 19th Feb.
***Maryland voting will close 90 minutes late due to bad weather.


----------



## noirua (13 February 2008)

noirua said:


> Projected result in Virginia after 60% of votes counted for Democrats, - Obama 61%,  Clinton 38%.  Obama declared the projected winner of Virginia.
> Delegates before vote:  Clinton 1,147 - Obama 1,124.  Obama leads 989 to 923 pledged delegates.  Clinton leads 234 - 156 superdelegates. ( superdelegates may change their mind).
> 
> After 50% of votes counted for Republicans, - Huckabee 46%,  McCain 46%, Paul 7%.
> ...






Above will be updated every few minutes, over the next 20 minutes*****


----------



## noirua (13 February 2008)

71% of votes counted for Democrats in Virginia.  Obama 61%.  Clinton 38%.
Clinton concedes defeat in Virginia.

65% of votes counted for Republicans in Virginia.  McCain 47%,  Huckabee 46%.
McCain projected to win by CNN.

Maryland forecast for Obama - Count delayed.
Maryland closed at 21.30 ET.
Record Democratic turnout.
Hillary Clinton has arrived in El Paso, Texas.
Mike Huckabee under pressure to stand down.


----------



## noirua (15 February 2008)

The Malaysian General Election has been announced for March 8th 2008.  Candidate nominiations to be announced on 24th February.

Prime Minister Abdullah Ahmad Badawi brought forward the election due for mid-2009.


----------



## ithatheekret (15 February 2008)

Sindaco Veltroni di Romes nell'elezione


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7243360.stm


----------



## noirua (20 February 2008)

Election Commission of Pakistan
General Election - 2008 Result:  http://www2.ecp.gov.pk/vsite/mis/gmis.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

You hear the fed politicians complaining about the odd Friday they have to work. I mean , today you'd think you'd asked them to work a month of Sundays for chrissake.   Here is a list of sitting days for 2008 .


----------



## noirua (25 February 2008)

Ralph Nader has announced he will run at the 2008 U.S. Presidential Elections. He ran in 2000 and 2004, "Nader announces run for president":  http://news.aol.co.uk/nader-announces-run-for-president/article/20080224111009990001
"Ralph Nader enters Presidential race":  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/02/24/nader.politics/index.html


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

Barack Obama has just been reported to have won Vermont - Democrats. Obama 53%  Clinton 45%.
McCain wins Vermont - Republicans. McCain 72%  Huckabee 15%  Paul 3%.


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

McCain predicted to win Ohio.  Democrats remain too close to call.


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

Exit polls predict that Hillary Clinton will win Texas very narrowly - Clinton doing better than expected on high turnout. 
Exit polls prediction too close to call. Voting considered very tight indeed as Clinton may have made a late run.  Early results show Clinton 56%  Obama 42% but only 4% of votes counted.


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

Prediction that Hillary Clinton will win Rhode Island.
Prediction that Hillary Clinton will win Ohio - all polls now closed.
Prediction that Hillary Clinton may have made a late run and will take Texas very narrowly - some polling stations have stayed open later.


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

Latest prediction is that Hillary Clinton may have pulled well ahead in Ohio and will win Texas by a narrow margin.

Clinton seen to have won a debate over Canada and Mexico.  15 polls extended in Ohio due to shortage of ballot papers.

Reports that large numbers of Republicans have chosen to vote on the Democratic side for Hillary Clinton. This seems certain to have swung the vote in Clinton's favour.


----------



## noirua (5 March 2008)

Exit polls now predict that Hillary Clinton has narrowly won Texas. Ohio, 10% of vote counted Clinton 60%  Obama 38%, Clinton now projected to win Ohio.
Hillary Clinton predicted to win Rhode Island. 18% of vote counted Clinton 53%  Obama 46%.

Mike Huckabee bows out of the Republican race. McCain has now won enough delegates to be nominated the Republican candidate.


----------



## numbercruncher (6 March 2008)

I see Johnny Howard just received the Irving Kristol award in the US ( the award is named after the father of neoconservatism)


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> You hear the fed politicians complaining about the odd Friday they have to work. I mean , today you'd think you'd asked them to work a month of Sundays for chrissake.   Here is a list of sitting days for 2008 .




All this - over having to work 14 Fridays (ok - 13 more Fridays) in a year.
o boy - are these pollies allergic to work or what. 
(refer back to post #81)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/03/07/2183865.htm?section=justin



> Govt scrapping of Friday sittings humiliating: Opposition
> Posted 1 hour 23 minutes ago
> 
> The Federal Opposition says the Government has made a humiliating backdown by scrapping Friday sittings of Parliament after just one day.
> ...




Of course there was no decrease in the accountability.
of course they're not in breach of the constitution.
what a load of bs lol. 
they just don't like work !


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2008)

gee - how precarious is stability in Malaysia (or is it just manipulion maybe?) - they get a swing in the election, and the Govt want to send fear messages through the people.  

Looks like Anwar Ibrahim might get back into politics at least (when he's eventually allowed to stand) in a by-election - a seat his wife might have been keeping warm for him by the looks. 



> Police ... banned victory processions after the results




http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/03/09/2184264.htm



> Malaysia's ruling coalition suffers upset
> By South East Asia Correspondent Karen Percy and wire
> 
> Posted 2 hours 0 minutes ago
> ...


----------



## Aussiejeff (9 March 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> I see Johnny Howard just received the Irving Kristol award in the US ( the award is named after the father of neoconservatism)




Apparently, he is applying to have his name changed to *Lil Johhny Hayseed*, to better reflect his real allegiances.... I could be wrong, but didn't he just buy the "OK Ranch" next to his best buddy?


LOL



AJ


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2008)

Lol
I like the fact Johnny said he wouldn't be one of those exPMs who continued to give his opinion.
then again the memoirs are due for release in a month or three apparently.

Also notice how he was singing the praises of Iraq invasion (or rather the continuation) 

when Andrew Robb said a few weeks back that he was going the same way as Rudd is now going (not that either are fully withdrawing).  
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23269185-662,00.html


> Howard was planning Iraq pull-out
> Gerard McManus, February 25, 2008 12:00am
> THE Howard government also intended to pull troops out of Iraq this year, it was claimed by the Liberals yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2008)

....


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 March 2008)

..... gotta feeling the early presidents wouldn't have thought too highly of the Bushes - or some of the recent trends in US politics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzHdPZ4pq4M


----------



## noirua (12 March 2008)

Post #95: They seemed to be proper Presidents in those days. Now they pretend to be one thing to get elected and then it's business as usual.
I liked to be Prime Minister, though, I would not make any speeches, just post dictatorial democratic decisions on ASF.


----------



## nioka (13 March 2008)

Read this today.     
                        Political packaging:
 Judy Wallman, a professional genealogical researcher, discovered that Hillary Clinton's great, great uncle,Remus Rodham was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889.
 The only known photograph of Remus shows him standing on the gallows. On the back of the picture is the inscription, Remus Rodham, horse thief, sent to Montana Territorial prison 1885, escaped 1887, robbed the Montana flyer six times, caught by Pinkerton detectives, convicted and hanged in 1889.
Judy e-mailed Hillary Clinton for comments. Hillary's staff of professional image adjusters sent back the following biographical sketch.
 Remus Rodham was a famous cowboy in the Montana Territory. His business empire grew to include aquisition of valuable equestrian assets and intimate dealings with the Montana railroad. Beginning in 1883 he devoted several years of his life to service at a government facility, finally taking leave to resume his dealings with the railroad. In 1887 he was a key player in a vital investigation by the renouned Pinkerton detective agency. 
 In 1889 Remus passed away during an important civic function held in his honour when a platform upon which he was standing collapsed.


----------



## noirua (22 March 2008)

Taiwan's Presidential Election is this weekend and is probably a lot more important than the publicity that has been given:  http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=691044354&play=1


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2008)

nioka said:


> Read this today.
> Political packaging:
> Judy Wallman, a professional genealogical researcher, discovered that Hillary Clinton's great, great uncle,Remus Rodham was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889.
> The only known photograph of Remus shows him standing on the gallows. On the back of the picture is the inscription, Remus Rodham, horse thief, sent to Montana Territorial prison 1885, escaped 1887, robbed the Montana flyer six times, caught by Pinkerton detectives, convicted and hanged in 1889.
> ...



noi
that has to be a joke , right? lol
(you don't give a link for starters )


----------



## noirua (22 March 2008)

nioka said:


> Read this today.
> Political packaging:
> Judy Wallman, a professional genealogical researcher, discovered that Hillary Clinton's great, great uncle,Remus Rodham was hanged for horse stealing and train robbery in Montana in 1889.
> The only known photograph of Remus shows him standing on the gallows. On the back of the picture is the inscription, Remus Rodham, horse thief, sent to Montana Territorial prison 1885, escaped 1887, robbed the Montana flyer six times, caught by Pinkerton detectives, convicted and hanged in 1889.
> ...



You're right nioka, I saw some of this on TV and it is surprising how they get away with it sometimes. I do remember some relatives, before we all wanted a really bad convict in our genealogy, failing to mention a relative sent to Tasmania in 1854 for fire raising.
America is still a young country and should grow up a bit more, like Australia.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2008)

noirua said:


> You're right nioka, I saw some of this on TV and it is surprising how they get away with it sometimes.



mmm - "you're right?"  or "yeah right" lol
sorry gents, I remain , err sceptical to say the least 

PS not that it doesn't have a message / moral / element of truth at least etc .  
Bit like reading a job application resume...  "garbologist" "disposal engineer" etc 

 Hillary Clinton's Great, Great, Uncle Hanged!


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

Such a magnificent example of mmm.....
Orwell's "Animal Farm" is the only thing that comes to mind 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/03/23/2197032.htm?section=justin


> *I'll die before I relinquish power: Mugabe*
> Posted 1 hour 6 minutes ago
> 
> President Robert Mugabe of Zimbabwe has declared that the opposition will never take power as long as he is alive.
> ...


----------



## reece55 (28 March 2008)

Apparently Hilary wasn't lying - see here

Bloody hilarious....

Cheers


----------



## tigerboi (31 March 2008)

Been wondering what odds on  mugabe taking his bat & ball & going home
(not handover power..) gee the protests from tutu & his crowd when white farmers were being murdered was deafening!

Shows you the IQ of the mugabe lot,they go 'take' the farms back & burn the places down,none of the blacks have a clue about modern agricultral farming,now they got 'farms' but cant grow food! starving numbskulls.

South africa should have sent the army in years ago,idi amin all over again.

Show me one self rule african country not a basket case,they certainly make a good case for colonialism...

1/5 mugabe says get lost to tvsangarai...tb


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2008)

well tiger,  I've got a cautious $5 on that Mugabe's days are over ..
just that there was a great interview on PM tonight with a Zimbabwean politician saying "he cannot fault the (new) Electoral Commission so far" - whereas in the past these elections were administered by departments closer to Mugabe's Govt, and seriously rigged.  

And he says Thabo Mbeki of Sth Africa takes a lot of the credit of getting a better electoral system this time round. 
Time will tell I guess - but it was great to hear that interview.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2008)

There are the two elections of course - Parliamentary and President. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/03/31/2204089.htm?section=justin


> Parties neck-and-neck in Zimbabwe poll
> Posted 9 hours 19 minutes ago
> Zimbabwe's opposition Movement for Democratic Change and President Robert Mugabe's ruling ZANU-PF are neck-and-neck as the first results trickled in today from a weekend general election.
> 
> With 24 of the 210 parliamentary seats so far declared, the MDC and ZANU-PF had both won 12 constituencies, the Zimbabwe Electoral Commission announced to reporters at its Harare headquarters.





> In its report on the election, a team from the 14-nation Southern African Development Community (SADC) noted a number of concerns but ultimately declared the vote was a "peaceful and credible expression of the will of the people."




Let's see the result first


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> just that there was a great interview on PM tonight with a Zimbabwean politician saying "he cannot fault the (new) Electoral Commission so far" .



This Eddie Cross is a white politician btw. (sure sounds white anyway - maybe I'm wrong / wong there)

http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2008/s2204006.htm


> MARK COLVIN: Eddie Cross is the Member of Parliament for Bulawayo South for the opposition, Movement for Democratic Change.
> 
> EDDIE CROSS: We're on our way to a majority. I've got no doubt that we'll have a majority in Parliament, a clear majority.
> 
> ...




Hope he's right ! as for the the future ... 


> MARK COLVIN: Can I ask you one last question then; you've got an economic catastrophe on your hands, will a new party, if you're right and Mugabe does go, if you are the new government, will you be able to do much in the short term for the people who are in some cases, starving?
> EDDIE CROSS: *Well, I think managing expectations is going to be our biggest problem.* People really do expect, suddenly there to be food and fuel and all the things which we don't have at the moment. And clearly that's our top priority.
> 
> But look we're very prepared for that.
> ...



http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=eddie+cross&meta=


----------



## Aussiejeff (5 April 2008)

And we think Zimbabwean politics is bizzare?......

_*Costello 'urged' to challenge*

Article from: AAP April 05, 2008 01:47am

INFLUENTIAL Liberal MPs are urging former federal treasurer Peter Costello to stay in politics and challenge for the leadership.

Mr Costello retired to the backbenches after Labor's victory in November, saying he would be looking to build a career outside politics. 

Fairfax newspapers say MPs who want him to stay include former cabinet minister Tony Abbott and newcomers Stuart Robert from Queensland and former state director of the NSW Liberal Party Scott Morrison. 

Mr Robert told Fairfax: "Peter Costello's contribution in the past is undeniable and he certainly has something very significant to offer the nation - either through continuing in parliament or in private industry."

Mr Costello refused to comment but is expected to make his intentions clear in the second half of the year._


They have got to be kidding. A belated April Fool's joke perhaps? 

LOL


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> And we think Zimbabwean politics is bizzare?......
> 
> _*Costello 'urged' to challenge*
> 
> ...



No joke, there's some believe he's the best bet now that the people haven't warmed to the doctor, which I am not surprised about. Great speaker, and a big brain, but maybe not in touch with the middle ground. Out of the rest, I can not see anyone striking a note. I would support the gaziilionaire, but I'm way right wing...


Bring back NSD Demos!!!! Would love to see the PM in Ralph!!


----------



## Aussiejeff (5 April 2008)

kennas said:


> No joke, there's some believe he's the best bet now that the people haven't warmed to the doctor, which I am not surprised about. Great speaker, and a big brain, but maybe not in touch with the middle ground. Out of the rest, I can not see anyone striking a note. I would support the gaziilionaire, but I'm *way right wing*...
> 
> 
> Bring back NSD Demos!!!! Would love to see the PM in Ralph!!





Theres the problem with trying to fly with ONLY ONE WING. One tends to proceed in a tight circle without achieving lift off....

Me, my two lil' stubby wings can sometimes get me off the ground enough to sit on the picket fence - but usually only for a couple of seconds before crash landing back to earth on me ample underbelly... LOL


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> Theres the problem with trying to fly with ONLY ONE WING. One tends to proceed in a tight circle without achieving lift off....
> 
> Me, my two lil' stubby wings can sometimes get me off the ground enough to sit on the picket fence - but usually only for a couple of seconds before crash landing back to earth on me ample underbelly... LOL



You can fly with one wing, if it's strong enough.

But, I agree, the other wing needs to flap about a bit for survival.

Thus, the fight for survival is somewhere near the middle ground, to keep airborne!!!


----------



## wayneL (11 April 2008)

Kevo is getting himself noticed over here.

For your interest: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/peter_riddell/article3695057.ece


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 April 2008)

wayneL said:


> Kevo is getting himself noticed over here.
> 
> For your interest: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/peter_riddell/article3695057.ece



thanks Wayne.
And that was before the Beijing uni speech.  
KD Lang is in Aus at the moment .  She announces herself as a Buddhist monk these days.  Yesterday she was waxing seriously lyrical about Kev's virtues...  "I truly admire him - telling it straight, yet gracefully - etc"

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23519022-1702,00.html


> Kd Lang proud of 'fearless' Rudd
> April 10, 2008 07:54pm
> PRIME Minister Kevin Rudd has received a rave review from singer/songwriter KD Lang for his stance on Tibet.
> 
> ...




Even she concludes that the Olympics should go ahead btw... 


> However, Lang said the Olympics should go ahead in Beijing partly because it brought attention to the Tibet issue.
> 
> "What Beijing brings to us is a ripping off a bandaid and there's a totally exposed wound there that has never healed.''


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 April 2008)

Headlines .. "Boy grows up amid pineapples in Nambour and addresses Beijing University students in Mandarin on Tibet"


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2008)

kennas said:


> No joke, there's some believe he's the best bet now that the people haven't warmed to the doctor, which I am not surprised about. Great speaker, and a big brain, but maybe not in touch with the middle ground. Out of the rest, I can not see anyone striking a note. I would support the gaziilionaire, but I'm way right wing...



 Looks like the gazillionaire is going to take the helm. However, too rich to become PM. If he donated it all to Oxfam, or me, then he might be half a chance.




> Liberals prepare to oust Nelson
> 
> KEY Liberal powerbrokers who backed Brendan Nelson as Opposition Leader have switched their allegiance to Malcolm Turnbull.
> 
> The shift, combined with a general sense of despair at Dr Nelson's recent performance, means a leadership spill is likely within months.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2008)

kennas said:


> Looks like the gazillionaire is going to take the helm. However, too rich to become PM. If he donated it all to Oxfam, or me, then he might be half a chance.



kennas, Speaking of politicians prepared to prove they aren't just in it for the money ..
Maybe bring back Ted Mack?  (except that he's 75 this year lol)
(the only politician to prove his honourable political motives by "giving back" his entitlements to parliamentary pensions, both State and Federal. 
(He reminds me a bit of Ron Paul) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Mack_(politician)



> STATE: In 1981, Mack decided to shift into state politics, and ran as an independent for the recently created New South Wales Legislative Assembly seat of North Shore.[1] He was successful in what would normally have been a safe Liberal seat, and served as a state MP until 1988, *when he retired two days before he was due to qualify for his parliamentary pension entitlements, as a statement against the excesses of public political office*






> FEDERAL: After two years of being out of politics, Mack achieved even broader fame by winning the federal seat of North Sydney in 1990, defeating incumbent Liberal MP John Spender. During his time in federal politics, Mack opposed the unilateral removal of tariffs, privatisation, Australian involvement in the Gulf War[2] and the appointment of an Indonesian general as ambassador to Australia. *Mack retired at the 1996 election for the same reasons he had quit state politics eight years previously*.


----------



## nioka (12 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> kennas, Speaking of politicians prepared to prove they aren't just in it for the money ..
> Maybe bring back Ted Mack?  (except that he's 75 this year lol)



 What is wrong with being 75. Think of it as a positive. He has 75 years experience. He'd get my vote.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 April 2008)

nioka, I guess Reagan was 78 when he left office, conceded, and he was passable  - nodded at all the right moments - delegated well. 

and (on the other hand) Mugabe is 84 - he'll either be taken out in an election or in a coffin - but one things for sure, he's gonna go eventually 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reagan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Mugabe


----------



## skint (12 April 2008)

kennas said:


> Looks like the gazillionaire is going to take the helm. However, too rich to become PM. If he donated it all to Oxfam, or me, then he might be half a chance.




Hi Kennas, It seems wealth isn't too much of an obstacle. Therese may be the one with the cash, but I'm sure she gives Kev decent pocket money. Funny how Kev has been able to minimise  the 'loaded' label and Turnbull is always portrayed as Richie Rich. Turnbull is indeed their only hope, but I think it would suit him better to have the dirty nappy a bit later.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2008)

... more cartoons from the Australian (one by Bill Leak, one by Peter Nicholson). - more than a week old now
gee but how clever are these cartoonists


----------



## Julia (20 April 2008)

skint said:


> Hi Kennas, It seems wealth isn't too much of an obstacle. Therese may be the one with the cash, but I'm sure she gives Kev decent pocket money. Funny how Kev has been able to minimise  the 'loaded' label and Turnbull is always portrayed as Richie Rich. Turnbull is indeed their only hope, but I think it would suit him better to have the dirty nappy a bit later.



What about the mutterings suggesting Costello might take the helm?


----------



## Aussiejeff (22 April 2008)

Julia said:


> What about the mutterings suggesting Costello might take the helm?




Well, if he doesn't hurry up and gazump Turnbull's looming ascendancy, Costello, too, might shortly in turn become a Turnbull-styled _"gazillionaire"_ - wot with massive proceeds expected from his memoirs and chairmanships of various private entities.... geez, his pending "retirement" package would almost get him to _"gazillionaire"_ status already!

Of course, if he DOES return, performs less than expected and the Newspolls show little change in the Libs fortunes, they will end up with both egg AND bacon on their faces.... 

AJ


----------



## Julia (22 April 2008)

Gidday AJ.  Yep he must be pretty happy financially.

How about a Costello/Turnbull combo?  Now there would be the battle of the egos!


----------



## Aussiejeff (23 April 2008)

Julia said:


> Gidday AJ.  Yep he must be pretty happy financially.
> 
> How about a Costello/Turnbull combo?  Now there would be the battle of the egos!





Hang on a mo... wot about a supersized FRASER/FISCHER Combo. Now THAT would be a gourmet's delight - plenty of "mature" beef and lamb with oodles of "seasoning".... yummmmm!  

LOL

AJ


----------



## Julia (23 April 2008)

Who are Fraser and Fischer?

Will we all be keen to buy Mr Costello's memoirs when his already much touted book comes out in, I think, October?
Should be a good read.


----------



## Aussiejeff (23 April 2008)

Ooops!

I guess I'm really showing my age now, eh?

In the dim, dark past of OZ politica, there once woz a swingin' sheep ownin' PM dude called Mal Fraser. He woz the one who was "pantsed" at some convention or sumfink..

And Timmy Fischer woz of Mal's ilk too. He woz Leader of the then mighty Nationals (who were they? you may well ask now!)

Really, ATM the Coalition could do considerably worse than recalling these two learned gentiles!  

AJ


----------



## noirua (23 April 2008)

Right now, it's back to the US Democratic Primaries in Pennsylvania and Indiana - Polls have just closed. "Networks unable to make an early call".
Before today:  Obama - 1645,  Clinton 1507.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2008)

noirua said:


> Right now, it's back to the US Democratic Primaries in Pennsylvania and Indiana - Polls have just closed. "Networks unable to make an early call".
> Before today:  Obama - 1645,  Clinton 1507.



Hillary Clinton projected winner in Pennsylvania. Margin of victory not yet known.
Unofficial estimates give Hillary Clinton 53.2%, Barack Obama 46.8%.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2008)

20% of votes counted in Pensylvania:  Hillary Clinton 53.2% -  Barack Obama 46.8%.

Clinton needs to win by at least 10% to confidently go forward.

Next primaries are in North Carolina and Indiana.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2008)

noirua said:


> 20% of votes counted in Pensylvania:  Hillary Clinton 53.2% -  Barack Obama 46.8%.
> Clinton needs to win by at least 10% to confidently go forward.
> Next primaries are in North Carolina and Indiana.



50% of the votes counted:  Hillary Clinton 54.2% - Barack Obama 45.8%.

Approximately 60% of those voting were women, in accordance with exit polls.

Hillary Clinton makes her victory speech in a few minutes.

Obama takes train out, heads for Indiana for May 6th election.


----------



## noirua (23 April 2008)

Election result in Pensylvania on Tuesday (99% of votes counted):  Hillary Clinton 55% (52 delegates, total including superdelegates 1,556), Barack Obama 45% (46 delegates, total including superdelegates 1,694). Included in totals are: Obama 230 superdelegates, Clinton 254 superdelegates.
Required to win, 2,025 delegates.

Obama has the money to carry on and the lead in delegates.  Clinton probably has slightly more momentum now but her campaign is seriously in debt.


----------



## noirua (26 April 2008)

Dates of the up and coming U.S. Democratic elections:
Guam - May 3rd.
Indiana - May 6th.
North Carolina - May 6th.
West Virginia - May 13th.
Kentucky - May 20th.
Oregon - May 20th.


----------



## noirua (4 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Dates of the up and coming U.S. Democratic elections:
> Guam - May 3rd.
> Indiana - May 6th.
> North Carolina - May 6th.
> ...



Democratic Election count at Guam.
86% of the vote is in as Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton battle it out for the 4 pledged delegates, that is 8 delegates that count 0.5 of a vote at the Democratic Convention.
Count is Obama - 53.3%   -   Clinton - 46.7%.


----------



## noirua (4 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Democratic Election count at Guam.
> 86% of the vote is in as Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton battle it out for the 4 pledged delegates, that is 8 delegates that count 0.5 of a vote at the Democratic Convention.
> Count is Obama - 53.3%   -   Clinton - 46.7%.




FINAL RESULT for GUAM:  Barack Obama 50.1% - 2,264
Hillary Clinton 49.9% - 2,257
VIDEO  http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/05/03/guam.contest/index.html#cnnSTCVideo


----------



## noirua (7 May 2008)

Indiana (72 delegates) Results are coming in for the Democratic Elections.
26% of vote is in:  Hillary Clinton 57%  -  Barack Obama 43%

North Carolina (115 delegates) Results are coming in.
2% of vote in:  Hillary Clinton - 49% - Barack Obama - 46%


----------



## noirua (7 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Indiana (72 delegates) Results are coming in for the Democratic Elections.
> 65% of vote is in:  Hillary Clinton 53%  -  Barack Obama 47%
> Hillary Clinton projected to win.
> 
> ...



Updated as above.
Recent polls show Hillary Clinton well ahead in West Virginia and Kentucky.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Indiana (72 delegates) Results are coming in for the Democratic Elections.
> 26% of vote is in:  Hillary Clinton 57%  -  Barack Obama 43%
> 
> North Carolina (115 delegates) Results are coming in.
> 2% of vote in:  Hillary Clinton - 49% - Barack Obama - 46%



noi
If you don't mind me saying so, - your posts here are very misleading.  

Is this just wishful thinking on your part ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/05/07/2238196.htm?section=justin


> Obama takes Nth Carolina, Clinton holds onto Indiana
> By Washington correspondent Michael Rowland
> 
> Posted 5 hours 6 minutes ago
> ...




There's one last thing she has to do - and that is to lose graciously !



> And just how the loser loses after such a drawn out battle will go a long way to determining whether the winner succeeds in november


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Updated as above.
> Recent polls show Hillary Clinton well ahead in West Virginia and Kentucky.



yeah but ..
 the maths doesn't stack up - she can't win.


----------



## wayneL (7 May 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> noi
> If you don't mind me saying so, - your posts here are very misleading.
> 
> Is this just wishful thinking on your part ?



* I'm sure Noirua's post was accurate at the time of posting

* Ergo, not misleading.

* A stunning implied assumption. I don't see any bias in Noirua's posts to the level of, say... your's.

* Your post seems to have the intention of being inflammatory.

Puuuullleeeeeze!


----------



## Doris (7 May 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> yeah but ..
> the maths doesn't stack up - she can't win.




You are prescient as always 2020!

*218 delegates* today in NC and Indiana.

Only *164 delegates* up for grabs in the next two weeks:

13 May: West Virginia... 39 
20 May: Kentucky... 60.  Oregon...65

http://politics.nytimes.com/election-guide/2008/primaries/democraticprimaries/index.html

*He needs 188*
*She needs 343*

It will carry on...  Surprise surprise!

But... may the best man win!


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2008)

well noi,  I'm just pointing out - what's the point of saying how well she is polling (in some future primary) when she needs a flaming miracle. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Party_(United_States)_presidential_primaries,_2008

I reckon you can get that champagne ready to put on ice doris


----------



## wayneL (7 May 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well noi,  I'm just pointing out - what's the point of saying how well she is polling (in some future primary) when she needs a flaming miracle.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Party_(United_States)_presidential_primaries,_2008




Oh brother!  Straw man!

Where does Noirua state how well she is polling by stating raw figures without comment? 

Your comments are starting to look a tad trollish.


----------



## noirua (7 May 2008)

Final results as follows: ( some early polls pointed to a better performance by Hillary Clinton, but her support stumbled in Indiana and crumbled in North Carolina, and she needs an Obama disaster to win)

99% of votes now in:  Indiana - Clinton 51% - Obama 49%
Voting so far in North Carolina:  Obama 56% - Clinton 42%

May 13th in West Virginia is next.


----------



## Doris (8 May 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well noi,  I'm just pointing out - what's the point of saying how well she is polling (in some future primary) when she needs a flaming miracle.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Party_(United_States)_presidential_primaries,_2008
> 
> I reckon you can get that champagne ready to put on ice doris




The first Rasmussen Reports telephone survey of the *Oregon* Democratic Presidential Primary shows Barack Obama enjoying a twelve-point lead over Hillary Clinton. *It’s Obama 51%, Clinton 39%.*

Clinton has a statistically insignificant lead among senior citizens while Obama leads among younger voters. Obama does best among upper income voters while Clinton’s strongest support comes from those who earn less than $40,000 annually.

Obama is viewed favorably by 78% of the state’s Likely Primary Voters, Clinton by 71%. Fifty percent (50%) of Obama voters have a favorable opinion of Clinton while 56% of Clinton voters hold a positive view of Obama.

Eighty-two percent (82%) say that if Clinton is the nominee, they will vote for her over John McCain in the fall. An identical number, 82%, say they will vote for Obama over McCain. 
http://rasmussenreports.com/public_...ial_election/oregon/oregon_democratic_primary

*West Virginia* on May 13. That’s a competition Hillary Clinton will be looking forward to with eager anticipation. The latest Rasmussen Reports telephone survey of the race shows that Clinton attracts *56%* of the Likely Democratic Primary Voters while Obama is supported by *27%*. Seventeen percent (*17%) are not sure*.
http://rasmussenreports.com/public_...west_virginia_democratic_presidential_primary

On May 20, voters in *Kentucky* will have their say in the race for the Democratic Presidential nomination. The first Rasmussen Reports telephone survey of that race shows Hillary *Clinton leading Barack Obama by twenty-five percentage points, 56% to 31%.*

Seventy-eight percent (78%) of the state’s Likely Primary Voters say they’re likely to vote for Clinton over McCain in the general election. Just 55% are likely to vote for Obama over McCain. 

http://rasmussenreports.com/public_...election/kentucky/kentucky_democratic_primary

The only polls that counts will be in one week for WV and two weeks for Kentucky and Oregon.

Obama is 155 delegates ahead so he can afford to lose a couple of votes in Kentucky... but once he's there campaigning he will put them under his spell... I mean, they will see his strengths and change their minds!

But it looks like Kentucky and Oregon favour both Democrats over the GOP  and as I see it the only problem the supers will have in seating for Obama is a confidence that people will vote for him against McCain!


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 May 2008)

wayneL said:


> Oh brother! Straw man!
> 
> Where does Noirua state how well she is polling by stating raw figures without comment?
> 
> Your comments are starting to look a tad trollish.




well I would have thought (in this post from the Barack thread) that noi was displaying a certain wild speculation -  which hasn't eventuated - 
 frankly I'm waiting to see someone say "oops" here - no biggie  



noirua said:


> If the Democratic vote was under Republican rules then Hillary Clinton would already be the Democratic nominee.
> Much now depends on the voting in Indiana where Hillary Clinton just has to win.  Latest polls showed her position was improving, and she had levelled and could be a few points ahead going into the polls.
> North Carolina polls showed Barack Obama is still well in the lead but the 11% lead of a few weeks ago had come down to 8% last week. IF the movement continues Clinton could go into the vote just 5% behind with the gap narrowing.
> My feelings are that Hillary Clinton will win Indiana by about 3 -5% and sneak North Carolina by a narrow margin.




Meanwhile here's todays news in NY :-
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/08/u...bl&ex=1210305600&en=ce371a86470524ce&ei=5087




> "Hil needs a miracle"



snap.


----------



## wayneL (8 May 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> well I would have thought (in this post from the Barack thread) that noi was displaying a certain wild speculation -  which hasn't eventuated -
> frankly I'm waiting to see someone say "oops" here - no biggie



An opinion, or even moral support for a particular candidate and wild speculation are two different concepts.

I suggest you learn to discern between the two before posting further on the topic, and point out that you have indulged in this to a far greater extent than the poster in question. 

Your double standards are appalling.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 May 2008)

CBS seems to have been quick to call Clinton's victories early. (Indiana) 
Meanwhile senior Clinton official says "We lost this thing in February"

 CSI: Clinton Campaign ~Olbermann


----------



## noirua (10 May 2008)

Longest and shortest odds to be President of the United States, main candidates:
Obama  5/6 - 3/5
McCain 6/4 - 11/8
Clinton 10/1 - 13/2
Root 150/1 - 100/1
Nader 250/1 - 100/1


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Longest and shortest odds to be President of the United States, main candidates:
> Obama  5/6 - 3/5
> McCain 6/4 - 11/8
> Clinton 10/1 - 13/2
> ...




"Aaah! McCain, you've done it again!"

Oh, sorry mate, .. wrong Ad campaign!

LOL


AJ


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 May 2008)

http://www.easyodds.com/compareodds/specials/Politics/m/115075-234-3.html
Herewith the odds for vicepresident - assuming Democrat
US Presidential Election - Democrat Vice President Candidate

Interesting that Hillary is favourite (3/1)
 long shot Bill Clinton - (100/1)

thought for the day
maybe the 3am phonecalls could be diverted to Bill 

PS Will Obama choose a) experience, or b) a woman (to compensate for those who will be pining over Hillary's demise 

I'm guessing experience.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2008)

It's all on West Virginia and Hillary Clinton needs at least 65% of the vote. 
There are a number of small parties battling away and Barack Obama may not make more than 25% of the vote. These small parties, and McCain supporters voting for Hillary, could make for a nasty shock for the Obama camp.  

"The Mountain Party":  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Party


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 May 2008)

Here's Roy Zimmerman's opinion of the Democrat's superdelegate system  - the ones who can change their mind etc. 

 "Superdelegate" by Roy Zimmerman


----------



## noirua (13 May 2008)

Suffolk University Polling on 10th and 11th May for the West Virginia Primary:  Hillary Clinton 60%,  Barack Obama 24%, undecided 8%, 2% non-respondent, 2% undecided, 4% Edwards who remains on ballot:  http://www.usaelectionpolls.com/200...est-virginia-obama-clinton-may10to11-2008.pdf


----------



## noirua (14 May 2008)

West Virginia primary voting closes shortly and exit poll results due in about 15 minutes or so. Hillary Clinton needs a massive win in this caucus and Barack Obama must be hoping to cut back her 36% exit poll lead.


----------



## noirua (14 May 2008)

West Virginia, the Mountain State, voting with 3% of the votes in:  Hillary Clinton 58%,  Barack Obama 36%

Updating regularly

There are only 28 delegates up for grabs.  Only 3% of the electorate is Black or Hispanic.  Important State in that it was 1916 since a Democrat was voted President without winning West Virginia.


----------



## noirua (14 May 2008)

noirua said:


> West Virginia, the Mountain State, voting with 28% of the votes in:  Hillary Clinton 62%,  Barack Obama 31%
> 
> There are only 28 delegates up for grabs.  Only 3% of the electorate is Black or Hispanic.  Important State in that it was 1916 since a Democrat was voted President without winning West Virginia.



Hillary Clinton is making her election victory speech in Charlston, Virginia.


----------



## noirua (14 May 2008)

With 34% of the votes in for the West Virginia caucus:  Hillary Clinton 64%,  Barack Obama 29%, John Edwards, still on the ballot 7%.


----------



## noirua (14 May 2008)

51% of the votes are in for the Democratic West Virginia caucus:  Hillary Clinton 65%, Barack Obama 28%, John Edwards (still on ballot) 7%.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 May 2008)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/05/13/politics/main4094471.shtml?source=mostpop_story 

20 to Hillary,  8 to Obama =  12 gain , but since NC and Indiana, Obama has gained 27 superdelegates 



> Even as Clinton rolled up large vote totals, she made precious little gain in the race for delegates. In the week since winning North Carolina and narrowly losing Indiana, Obama picked up the support of 27 superdelegates - nearly as many as the 28 pledged delegates at stake in West Virginia. So, despite a big win, Clinton isn’t making any headway on her delegate deficit.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Party_(United_States)_presidential_primaries,_2008

PS the odds aren't wavering much ...

http://www.easyodds.com/compareodds/specials/Politics/m/51363-234-3.html

Obama 7/10 = $1.70  (in from $1.83 on the weekend)
MCain 7/4 = $2.75  (out from  $2.50) 
Hillary 8/1 = $9.00  (in from $11.00)

Obama and Hillary both tighter, McCain gone out a bit


----------



## noirua (14 May 2008)

Final Result from West Virginia:  Hillary Clinton 67%, Barack Obama 26%, John Edwards (still on ballot paper) 7%.

This caucus hardly matters in delegate terms but the victory by Clinton was at the top end of expectations. There are legal challenges, concerning States that were disallowed from the contest, and Hillary needs to bring the contest close enough that, were they allowed by a court, she could win on the delegate final calculation.
A long way to go yet but Clinton debts at $20 million will rise to $25 million and husband bill is backing all of it. He'll be handing round the hat shortly.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 May 2008)

I guess we could talk about stuff we (well some of us) CAN vote on  
like Buswell breaking down admitting he'd done terrible things to a chair ....

gives a new meaning to the word "sandgroper" I guess :2 twocents

"well your honour - it all started with a simple bit of petrol sniffing at a party - and , well - just seems to have taken off since"  

http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2008/s2230769.htm



> The Opposition leader in Western Australia has broken down while admitting that he sniffed a woman's chair.
> 
> Troy Buswell has confirmed that he sniffed the Liberal staffer's chair after she got out of it, offending the woman concerned.
> 
> ...




Now he's on the defensive - that he didn't do anything inappropriate with a quokka :eek3:

For any international readers - a quokka is a small kangaroo shaped animal  - nothing to do with a quaker for instance.   And he insists he hasn't done anything with a quokka ! - 

but hey maybe he has with a quaker ?? (maybe its a TYPO!!! - that's it!!)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quokka

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23700861-5013945,00.html



> Quokka rumour shows Buswell's *'lost the benefit of the doubt' *
> 
> THE destabilisation of Western Australia's chair-sniffing Liberal leader Troy Buswell intensified yesterday when he was forced to deny a rumour peddled by his own MPs that he mistreated a quokka, a small furry marsupial native to Rottnest Island.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 May 2008)

An excerpt from last evening's PM :-   
http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2008/s2245039.htm


> MICHAEL ROWLAND: West Virginia is full of Clinton supporters from central casting. 95 per cent of Democratic voters are white. 40 per cent are 60 or older and 70 per cent have never been to university and work in largely blue-collar jobs.
> 
> Not fertile territory at all for the man wanting to be America's first black president, a fact acknowledged by Obama supporter, Joe Mullens.
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneL (15 May 2008)

A gem for anyone relishing the self destruction of Britain's New Liebor:

http://www.madame-tussauds.co.uk/



> GORDON BROWN VOTED OUT AT MADAME TUSSAUDS
> 
> 
> In the last week 6333 people registered their votes in a poll to decide if the Prime Minister, Gordon Brown, is immortalised in wax here in the World Leaders Zone at Madame Tussauds.
> ...


----------



## noirua (20 May 2008)

wayneL said:


> A gem for anyone relishing the self destruction of Britain's New Liebor:
> 
> http://www.madame-tussauds.co.uk/



Good grief, have they put Colin Rudd in his place or maybe George Bush?  Come to think of it, I doubt anyone has heard of CR. I think he's in the Beijing waxworks, or does that only cover the Ming Dynasty?


----------



## noirua (20 May 2008)

Interesting Polls for tomorrows elections in Oregon and Kentucky, from USAelectionpolls.com:

Oregon: Obama 45%, Clinton 41%, others 14%

Kentucky: Clinton 51%, Obama 25%, Edwards (still on ballot) 6%, others 18%.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

Democratic Caucus Results for Kentucky: Hillary Clinton - 65%,  Barack Obama - 30%,  John Edwards (still on ballot) - 2%, others 3% - 97% of results in.  

Oregon Results are slightly delayed due to the sad news concerning Senator Edward Kennedy and the diagnosis he has a malignant brain tumour.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Democratic Caucus Results for Kentucky: Hillary Clinton - 65%,  Barack Obama - 30%,  John Edwards (still on ballot) - 2%, others 3% - 97% of results in.
> 
> Oregon Results are slightly delayed due to the sad news concerning Senator Edward Kennedy and the diagnosis he has a malignant brain tumour.



The Final Result with 100% of the results available from Kentucky:  Hillary Clinton - 65.4%,  Barack Obama - 29.9%,  John Edwards - 2%, and others 2.7%.
Result very much in line with predictions, even though at the top end for Hillary Clinton.

Results still delayed in Oregon, though closing poll predictions proclaim a Barrack Obama victory.  Hillary Clinton really needs to close the gap here to have any chance.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

noirua said:


> The Final Result with 100% of the results available from Kentucky:  Hillary Clinton - 65.4%,  Barack Obama - 29.9%,  John Edwards - 2%, and others 2.7%.
> Result very much in line with predictions, even though at the top end for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Results still delayed in Oregon, though closing poll predictions proclaim a Barrack Obama victory.  Hillary Clinton really needs to close the gap here to have any chance.



Oregon has 52 delegates, and Kentucky 51 delegates.

Hillary Clinton has indicated she will take the contest to the very end and will challenge the failure to allow the results in Michigan and Florida to stand.

Barack Obama, speaking in Iowa, failed to quite claim a complete victory in so many words.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Oregon has 52 delegates, and Kentucky 51 delegates.
> 
> Hillary Clinton has indicated she will take the contest to the very end and will challenge the failure to allow the results in Michigan and Florida to stand.
> 
> Barack Obama, speaking in Iowa, failed to quite claim a complete victory in so many words.



Update on Kentucky Results: 100% of votes in, Hillary Clinton 65.5% (32 delegates), Barack Obama 29.9% (10 delegates) - there are 9 unpledged delegates in addition.

Oregon has 52 delegates and 13 unpledged delegates.


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

noirua said:


> Update on Kentucky Results: 100% of votes in, Hillary Clinton 65.5% (32 delegates), Barack Obama 29.9% (10 delegates) - there are 9 unpledged delegates in addition.
> 
> Oregon has 52 delegates including 13 unpledged delegates.



Oregon Result so far:  Barack Obama 58.4%,  Hillary Clinton 41.6%.
87% of votes are in.
Quite disappointing for Hillary Clinton as the gap of 16.8% has proved to be far wider than expected.  She seems to have very little support from black women voters who seem less inclined to accept a women in the White House, so TV interviews have reported.

Kentucky voters seem less inclined to support Barack Obama over Hillary Clinton and may throw there support behind John McCain, so 40% are reported to have said. Whether this is on racial lines has not been made clear.


----------



## noirua (22 May 2008)

Democratic Caucus vote at Oregon with 95% of the vote in:  Barack Obama 58.7% (18 delegates), Hillary Clinton 41.3% (12 delegates).

Democratic Caucus vote at Kentucky with 100% of the vote in:  Hillary Clinton 65.5% (37 delegates), Barack Obama 29.9% (14 delegates).


----------



## wayneL (22 May 2008)

From The Times: :


----------



## wayneL (23 May 2008)

For anyone following UK politics, the Crewe and Nantwich by-election, a "safe" Liebor seat was held today. 

The Tories haven't won a by-election since 1982. That is about to change as a Conservative win (a big win) is about to be announced, a disaster for Liebor. 

The cretinous, tax and spend, retrograde, troglodyte socialists are on the run and would lose in a landslide where a general election to be held today.

Crash Gordon can hold out till 2010 (and he will), so lots of political fun and games in store before then.

<edit to add> Just announced, 18% swing to the Tories... HUGE.


----------



## noirua (23 May 2008)

wayneL said:


> For anyone following UK politics, the Crewe and Nantwich by-election, a "safe" Liebor seat was held today.
> 
> The Tories haven't won a by-election since 1982. That is about to change as a Conservative win (a big win) is about to be announced, a disaster for Liebor.
> 
> ...



Just found the result:  Conservatives  20,539.  Labour 12,679.  Liberal Democrats 6,040.  UKIP 922.  Greens 359.  Eng Dems 275.  Raving Loony party 236.  ND 217.  CTDP 118.  ND 113. - 57.6% turnout.


----------



## wayneL (29 May 2008)

I like this sort of thing as political comment:

ROTFL


----------



## 77mark (31 May 2008)

saw this the other day...


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/05/2295255.htm?section=justin



> *London deputy mayor quits over sex, money allegations*
> Posted 5 hours 33 minutes ago
> 
> London's Deputy Mayor Ray Lewis quit his post overnight blaming the pressure of media inquiries into allegations about his past.
> ...






> The resignation will be seen as an embarrassing blow to Mr Johnson, coming less than a month after his deputy chief of staff was forced to resign after he made remarks regarded as disparaging about people from the Caribbean.
> 
> Mr Johnson, a member of the Opposition Conservative Party, defeated long-serving mayor Ken Livingstone in May in a key loss for Prime Minister Gordon Brown's ruling Labour Party.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a bumpy start for the Conservatives


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

Billy Connolly explaining that the Uk's problems originate from their Anthem 

as well as why noone let's them win at the olympics lol.  - the anthem takes too long to bludy play. 

 Billy Connolly - The National Anthem


----------



## wayneL (7 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/05/2295255.htm?section=justin
> Sounds like a bumpy start for the Conservatives




Only for the minuscule minority of Labour voters who believe Crash Gordon can overcome the 2000% lag on David Cameron. It's a non-issue with the 99.999999% of folks who are going to vote for anyone but McBean. (and just in case you fail to see it, my percentages are a little bit of hyberbole )

Boris is going just fine... and Labour is totally rogered. The best thing for the left is for the Liberal Democrats to become a viable opposition and Labour dies enthrallingly at the next polls.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> Only for the minuscule minority of Labour voters who believe Crash Gordon can overcome the 2000% lag on David Cameron. It's a non-issue with the 99.999999% of folks who are going to vote for anyone but McBean. (and just in case you fail to see it, my percentages are a little bit of hyberbole )
> 
> Boris is going just fine... and Labour is totally rogered. The best thing for the left is for the Liberal Democrats to become a viable opposition and Labour dies enthrallingly at the next polls.




sounds like a landslide...

I just recall that bit of old graffiti ...
"Get Maggie Thatcher before she gets ... urggh"  

the world moves in cycles in seems
 mind you, before long, we'll all be riding bludy cycles.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 July 2008)

maybe that should be 

"Get Mark Thatcher before he gets .. urggh" 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/06/20/2280520.htm



> *Equatorial Guinea coup *backers could try again: Mann
> Posted Fri Jun 20, 2008 8:47am AEST
> 
> Powerful international businessmen who allegedly masterminded a failed 2004 coup plot in oil-rich Equatorial Guinea could try again to seize power there, a British mercenary said at his trial overnight.
> ...


----------



## wayneL (10 July 2008)

Vintage stuff from William Hague during question time today.

Our dear leader lectured us plebeians about wasting food (as he sat down to an eight course luncheon at the G8), and suggested this was this was the answer to rising fuel and food costs.


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> Vintage stuff from William Hague during question time today.
> 
> Our dear leader lectured us plebeians about wasting food (as he sat down to an eight course luncheon at the G8), and suggested this was this was the answer to rising fuel and food costs.





Haha. Isn't always inspiring to watch a bunch of the world's *leaders* get together and talk tough? It makes you want to jump out of bed each morning and face the Brave New World.....

**NOT!!** 

Pass me another Bex, dear.....


AJ


----------



## wayneL (25 July 2008)

Breaking....

We had a by-election today in Glasgow east... one the reddest red ribbon seats of all the Labour red ribbons seats.

Labour just lost it to the Scottish National Party in an absolute disaster for Gordon McBean.

The only thing I have to say about that is:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

Results so far in the USA Presidential Election.

McCain 8 seats

Obama 3 seats

Declared Vermont and Kentucky.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

North Carolina, Ohio (20 votes) and West Virginia just closed.  

Fox TV, calls West Virginia for McCain.

Republicans are doing better than expected, CNN.
McCain respected for carrying on campaign right to the end, BBC.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

South Carolina called for John McCain.

McCain leads 16 votes to 3.

16  more States close in just one minute.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

South Carolina called for John McCain.

McCain leads 16 votes to 3.

West Virginia forecast for John McCain, Fox TV.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

noirua said:


> South Carolina called for John McCain.
> 
> McCain leads 16 votes to 3.
> 
> West Virginia forecast for John McCain, Fox TV.




Pennsylvania called for Obama.

McCain 34 votes, Obama 103 votes as State results pile in. ( 16 State results in)

52% Obama  47% McCain


----------



## spooly74 (5 November 2008)

103-34 now

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/us_elections_2008/7697829.stm


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

Obama projected to win.

Obama 103 votes,  McCain 34 votes.

Florida projected for Obama on early results.

Indiana - 51% McCain so far, 48% Obama. (32% declared)

Senate: Republicans -5, Democrats +5. ( 29 R, 43 D).

N Hampshire - Obama projected to win.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

McCain 49 electoral votes, Obama 103 votes. (270 votes required to win).
Votes, McCain 49%, Obama 51%, so far.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2008)

The question then becomes...
Can we learn anything from the Yanks with respect to Presidential Voting Systems ...
Try this for a summary - good for a smile at least (from the Newstopia team) 

http://video.google.com.au/videosea...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title# 
A brief description of how voting works in the US

PS It never ceased to amaze me that they had to stand in line for 4 , 5, 6 hours whatever to vote ... - sheesh, I've never had to wait more than 1 minute ! 

I'm guessing :-
Shaun Micallef 
Julie Eckersley


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> ...I'm guessing :-
> Shaun Micallef
> Julie Eckersley



Apologies in order ...

(but hell they 're funny, whatever their names are  )



> Returning once more are actors Nicholas Bell, Ben Anderson and *Kat Stewart*--whose rapid-fire American character Wanda Knee-Babcock has to be seen to be believed--and writers Gary McCaffrie, Michael Ward and Stephen Hall.


----------



## numbercruncher (1 December 2008)

Seems (ex) Investment Bankers are well and truly on the nose these days, especially Liberal ones !




> A new poll shows Malcolm Turnbull would be thoroughly beaten by both Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard if he ran against either of them in an election





http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=676650

Just as well politicians have thick skin hey ?


----------



## noirua (17 February 2013)

Thank YOU JULIA G, that just about takes the biscuit, you said what, WAS IT? "I love politics, always have. I believe a Great Politician needs genius and a genius not necessarily a politician, however, it was thrust upon me in Australia's hour of need. Thus I took up the mantle in this great crusade by me".


----------



## noirua (10 May 2018)

The British Home Office has been in unbelievable turmoil for a number of years - that is very well known. Making MPs resign in this way brings Australian politics to a new low point. How can such a wonderful country like Australia somehow reach total crap, like this, in the political arena.
Arena it is as they battle against themselves.

*Home Office worker 'was lynchpin of plot to let illegal migrants stay': Employee is accused of falsifying records that could have seen hundreds benefit*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-faking-immigration-papers.html#ixzz5F1OggKGg
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...worker-accused-faking-immigration-papers.html


*Home Office destroyed Windrush landing cards, says ex-staffer*
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...troyed-windrush-landing-cards-says-ex-staffer
https://news.sky.com/story/may-and-...ush-row-amid-landing-cards-confusion-11336517

*UK home secretary resigns following immigration scandal*
http://cnnphilippines.com/world/2018/04/30/Amber-Rudd-British-home-secretary.html


----------



## noirua (28 May 2018)

*Italy's populist parties vented their fury on Sunday night as an attempt to form a government collapsed over a choice of a staunchly anti-euro Economy Minister after the country's President vetoed their choice.*
*https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/05/27/italys-giuseppe-conte-quits-candidacy-prime-minister-talks-form/*


----------



## noirua (24 May 2019)

Polling Station in the UK's European Elections on Thursday.  Mind you, that little room at the rear looks like an outdoor toilet at this Cotswold's Pub.


----------



## wayneL (24 May 2019)

noirua said:


> Polling Station in the UK's European Elections on Thursday.  Mind you, that little room at the rear looks like an outdoor toilet at this Cotswold's Pub.



Gorgeous part of the world.

Might be some interesting results...


----------



## Tink (1 June 2019)

European Parliament shaken up after election results

Europe has been stunned by unexpected election results, with emerging parties surging to victory in Britain, France, Italy and Poland.

https://www.news.com.au/finance/wor...s/news-story/bc94ad8031360d8124276d7a16492c6e


----------



## noirua (17 October 2019)

*Morarji Desai interview | Prime Minister of India | India |1977*


*Morarji Ranchhodji Desai*[1] (29 February 1896 – 10 April 1995)[2] was an Indian independence activist and served between 1977 and 1979 as the 4th Prime Minister of India and led the government formed by the Janata Party. During his long career in politics, he held many important posts in government such as Chief Minister of Bombay State, Home Minister, Finance Minister and 2nd Deputy Prime Minister of India.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morarji_Desai

In 1978, the Prime Minister of India, Morarji Desai, a longtime practitioner of urine therapy, spoke to Dan Rather on _60 Minutes_ about urine therapy. Desai stated that urine therapy was the perfect medical solution for the millions of Indians who cannot afford medical treatment.[20]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urine_therapy


----------



## noirua (17 October 2019)

*Indira Priyadarshini Gandhi* (Hindi: [ˈɪndɪraː ˈɡaːndʱiː] (
	

		
			
		

		
	





listen); née *Nehru*; 19 November 1917 – 31 October 1984) was an Indian politician, stateswoman and a central figure of the Indian National Congress.[2] She was the first and, to date, the only female Prime Minister of India. Indira Gandhi was the daughter of Jawaharlal Nehru, the first prime minister of India. She served as Prime Minister from January 1966 to March 1977 and again from January 1980 until her assassination in October 1984, making her the second longest-serving Indian Prime Minister, after her father.[3]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indira_Gandhi


----------



## noirua (22 May 2022)

Anthony Albanese - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



I am all for removing the Queen as head of state. However, should that happen there will be no need to bow and curtsy before me. A slight nod will be sufficient.


----------

